# Giant African Land Snail doesn't want to come out :(



## tamboh (Mar 28, 2008)

I had the little guy posted to me. He arrived this morning, around an hour and a half ago and he doesn't seem to want to come out. I've had him in some luke warm water for a bit, and tried enticing him with some food, but he doesn't wanna come out and play.
I get that he's probably been all scared from the move, but I don't know whether this is normal as my last snail I picked up...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know much about snails but i imagine the journey will have stressed him out a bit, he probably just needs a bit of peace and quiet. Leave him some tasty food nearby and I'm sure he'll come out soon


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you mean he isn't coming out his shell?

Try popping him in his enclosure near a bit of cucumber. Mine go crazy for cucumber and pop out their shells within seconds


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

Your snail has just arrived after being shoved in a dark box, shaken around and endured changes in temprature. It might take a little longer to emerge.
Mine also go crazy for cucumber too, so would put it in its enclosure near the cucumber and leave it be, they are nosy so this desire to explore will overcome its shyness soon enough.
Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

and toms mine love tomatoes hope its came out know x


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

sammy90 said:


> and toms mine love tomatoes hope its came out know x


Just shows how different they are, mine won't touch tomatoes at all and even go round them to get to the bits they like better!!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Might just be abit shy,should eventually come out of his shell, when he gets abit more confidence


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Like has been mentioned, its just been shaken around, cold and in the dark for a day so is probably quite stressed and scared, and without sounding mean, poking it, handling it and dunking it in water is probably just adding to its stress and fear.

Put it in its tank, leave some food out and leave it alone for a day.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey best thing to do is leave him to do what he wants in his enclosure  worse thing you can do to a new arrival is stress them out


----------



## lindac2012 (May 10, 2012)

I don't know much about snails but i imagine the journey will have stressed him out a bit.


----------

